# 08 dc judge and rome targas?



## Guest (Feb 11, 2008)

I've got the DC Judge boots and I'm a fan. I prefer stiff boots, and love the boa lacing system. Feel reeeeeal nice and got em off ebay new for 175 + $20 shipping.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2008)

I'm currently rocking the '08 Targas and DC Balance Boots. I love both! The boots are super comfortable and super light. The targas are downright awesome for bindings too!


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2008)

thanks guys! I actually got them today and haven't hit the slopes in them yet, but straped in and just messed around in my living room and they seemed very comfortable. Nice steal on ebay for $195 btw man.

The place that I got them from, well they were on sale online for $198 (on the online store of the store that i bought them from, and the funny thing is, is it was the exact same boot, because online they only had one 11 left, and they told me in the store that it was the same boot and they only had one 11 left) but I had to pay full price ( $260  ) for them because of the whole sale deal, but i guess it makes up for it with the free rome targas


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2008)

got rome targas and dc ghost boots for 07, real good fit bet those 2. light boots and responsive bindings :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2008)

*Franks local board shop*

Let me guess, you are talking about boardparadise and tightboards.com.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2008)

dubz said:


> Let me guess, you are talking about boardparadise and tightboards.com.


yea man, thats it. how did you know?


----------

